# Fendi First bag in small & medium



## Monaliceke

Hi,

I am wondering why there’s not much discussion about this bag on this forum.  I quite like it after reading Megs article:








						The Fendi First is My Latest Pouch Bag Obsession - PurseBlog
					

In the bag world, a new shape becoming a phenomenon seems unlikely – because how many innovative shapes can you truly design when it comes to handbags? But, nevertheless, unique shapes can pop up and…




					www.purseblog.com
				




Does anyone on TPF owns this bag yet?  What are your thoughts?  I think it’s nice, just not sure if it’s easy to use.  Would love to hear all opinions


----------



## snibor

There’s some discussion in this thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-in-fendi.1044275/

There are also some reveals of you search in this thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...of-your-newest-additions-here.911166/page-107


----------



## Monaliceke

snibor said:


> There’s some discussion in this thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-in-fendi.1044275/
> 
> There are also some reveals of you search in this thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...of-your-newest-additions-here.911166/page-107



Thanks!  I will go check it out immediately!


----------



## mksll

When I saw it IRL several months ago I really loved it so I finally bought it last month. No regrets at all, it is a beautiful bag and actually so versatile. I got it in the small size which can really go from day to night.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

mksll said:


> When I saw it IRL several months ago I really loved it so I finally bought it last month. No regrets at all, it is a beautiful bag and actually so versatile. I got it in the small size which can really go from day to night.



What color did you get? Would love to see pics!


----------



## Monaliceke

mksll said:


> When I saw it IRL several months ago I really loved it so I finally bought it last month. No regrets at all, it is a beautiful bag and actually so versatile. I got it in the small size which can really go from day to night.


It’s great that you like it. I bought the Baguette Chain Midi instead of the First. I just checked the Fendi website and noticed that the bag I bought is now priced 200 euros more  So, I actually bought it just before the increase.
I am still considering the First, since the price has not increase yet.


----------

